# My wife picked up a Kuhn Disc Mower Conditioner. Pics inside



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

She bought a Kuhn FC 243 RTG (rubber rolls). She found it in the Agriculture Review, a monthly classifieds for farmers in NC. The 3 of us went and look at it last Monday, she made the deal and my BIL, my brother and myself went and picked it up this Sat. a 2 hour trip one way. It supposedly has only mowed 190 acres. He had the manual, high stubble shoes, extra blade bolts and several new blades to go with it. A couple of the hydraulic lines have some seepage problems so she's going to get the mechanic to replace all the hydraulic hoses. We saw it under power and it seems to run fine, time will tell. For $9K she couldn't pass on it. It's kinda funny, she told me she was kinda hoping it would look like crap when we got there so she wouldn't have make a decision but it really looked great and sounded nice under power. She's never been one to buy used equipment. We thought the 2 point hitch might be a pain to hook up but so far it's proved far easier than most 3 point implements. If it works out was it a good deal or not?




























After it was washed.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

You will like the 2 pt hitch a lot. A good deal in comparison to 243 mowers in my area.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Only mowed 190 acres, and only 9K?







I'd say she stole the dang thing!







Good on her!








Kinda makes my NH 408 look pretty sad!









Dave


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks new to me. How wide does it cut?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's a 7'10" cut.

http://www.kuhnnorthamerica.com/us/range/hay-and-forage-tools/mower-conditioners/fc-243-tgrtg.html


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

you should be happy with it. I got the bigger brother the 313 last year brand new and cut just over 400 acres with it with out a single problem. (about 1200 ton of hay) If you get the crimper rolls set up right they do an excellent job. Under good drying conditions last summer I could cut the hay and bale it within 30 hours.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks to me like you (your wife) got a great deal! Sounds like that farmer took it in the shorts! Good luck with it. Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's the Mower in operation, well covered in Pollen I might add. She had all the hoses replaced (at least 2 were were leaking bad, looked like dry rot), we changed out the knives (they had the bevel on the knives down). They also had a ton pressure on the head and had it was cutting off as high as it would go with the high stubble skids on it. I can see why they didn't like it, too much stuff out of whack. For about 1/2 to a 1/3rd the price of a new one I think she did good. With a lot of messages back and forth with hog987 we managed to get it mowing quite well.

I uploaded an HD version that plays pretty good.


----------



## arfowler (Jan 10, 2012)

At that price I would have taken home that mower also.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Great price. Haven't seen too many used 243s up here. They are a popular size, don't need a huge tractor and they will fit in our small gates. My father bought one new 3 years ago, but with fails and a pull hitch. The darn hitch snapped off 2yrs in. Kuhn did replace it.


----------

